# Baron Group Buy - CLOSED



## cd18524 (Dec 28, 2006)

2/23 - ALL PACKAGES SHIPPED.

2/22 - All remaining kits arrived today.  All packages have been completed and will be mailed out first thing Friday morning.

2/17 - According to the shipping notification from the USPS, the kits should be on my door on the 22nd.

2/15 - GOOD NEWS - BB notified last night the backordered kits have arrived.  He will be shipping them to me today.  As soon as they get here, I will post and get the packages out.

2/9 - I am still waiting for backordered kits to arrive.  BB said he would notify me as soon as they arrive.  He was already expecting them and does not know what is causing the delay.  Again, if you want a refund for the backordered kits, I will do that and send the rest of your order.  Thanks for your patience and I am sorry for the unforseen delay.

1/29 - Some orders shipped this evening.  I am waiting to hear from BB as to when the rest of the kits will be in.  I will update as I know.

1/26 - Just returned from Milwaukee today and received a 40lb box from UPS.  I will be sorting tomorrow and Sunday and start mailing Monday morning.  I am still waiting for the Chrome Rollerball and extra tubes to be shipped.  I will check with BB on Monday for an exact date.


1/8 - Arizona Silhouette has enough stock on hand to cover everything but the Chrome Rollerball (BHW-326) and the extra tubes (BHWT-514).  These items will be in at the end of the month or the first week in Feb.  I am sending payment tomorrow and he will send out everything but the above mentioned kits.  

1/6 - For the sake of totals, consider each drill bit, set of bushings, and extra tubes a kit.

Chuck Key     10 kits      paid REFUND  
woodpens      10 kits      paid SHIPPED
GaryMGg       13 kits      paid SHIPPED
Jim15         12 kits      paid SHIPPED
Orgtech       15 kits      paid SHIPPED      jjenk02       31 kits      paid SHIPPED
LEAP          17 kits      paid SHIPPED
imagine       9 kits       paid SHIPPED
rcarman       7 kits       paid SHIPPED
BigRob777     15 kits      paid SHIPPED
Kenwc         11 kits      paid SHIPPED
keithz        6 kits       paid SHIPPED
mariner       13 kits      paid SHIPPED
George7       20 kits      paid SHIPPED
Goldsbed      12 kits      paid SHIPPED
Kemosabe62    12 kits      paid SHIPPED
wildphoto     5 kits       paid SHIPPED
Boss302       25 kits      paid SHIPPED/REFUND
DLC           7 kits       paid SHIPPED
clowman       10 kits      paid SHIPPED
splinter99    10 kits      paid SHIPPED
OKLAHOMAN     21 kits      paid SHIPPED
jerryconn     13 kits      paid SHIPPED
bradbn4       31 kits      paid SHIPPED
gerryr        20 kits      paid SHIPPED
jssmith3      9 kits       paid SHIPPED
airrat        12 kits      paid SHIPPED
blodal        9 kits       paid SHIPPED
kevin_f       10 kits      paid SHIPPED
DocStram      17 kits      paid SHIPPED
johnnycnc     17 kits      paid SHIPPED
jodoidg       29 kits      paid SHIPPED
jthompson1995 25 kits      paid SHIPPED
wudwrkr       15 kits      paid SHIPPED
Woodlvr       10 kits      paid SHIPPED
tnhickoryknot 10 kits      paid SHIPPED

Total kits 541.
If you do not see your name on this list or have a different number, let me know ASAP so I can correct it.  


1/5 - We are now closed.  Thank you everyone who ordered.  I will post a complete update tomorrow.


OK folks here we go.

I have decided to do just the Barons.  I know this will upset some, but it is my first group buy and I would prefer to keep it on the simple side for learning purposes.  

This group buy will close at 10 PM CENTRAL time on FRIDAY JAN. 5th.

PRICES ARE AS FOLLOWS:

   BHW-320 UPGRADE GOLD  ROLLERBALL    $6.50
   BHW-321 GOLD TITANIUM ROLLERBALL    $10.60
   BHW-322 PLATINUM      ROLLERBALL    $11.85
   BHW-323 BLK TITANIUM  ROLLERBALL    $10.60
   BHW-324 SATIN NICKEL  ROLLERBALL    $6.50
   BHW-325 STERLING SIL  ROLLERBALL    $10.05
   BHW-326 CHROME        ROLLERBALL    $6.50
   BHW-327 BRIGHT COPPER ROLLERBALL    $10.05

   BHW-330 UPGRADE GOLD  FOUNTAIN      $11.20
   BHW-331 GOLD TITANIUM FOUNTAIN      $15.20
   BHW-332 PLATINUM      FOUNTAIN      $15.60
   BHW-333 BLK TITANIUM  FOUNTAIN      $15.20
   BHW-334 SATIN NICKEL  FOUNTAIN      $12.05
   BHW-335 STERLING SIL  FOUNTAIN      $15.90
   BHW-336 CHROME        FOUNTAIN      $11.20
   BHW-337 BRIGHT COPPER FOUNTAIN      $13.60

   19A          BUSHINGS               $6.00
   BHWT-514     EXTRA TUBES            $0.55
   15/32        DRILL BIT              $9.99
   25/64        DRILL BIT              $7.25

USE THE ABOVE FORMAT FOR ORDERING.  CUT AND PASTE INTO YOUR POST AND ADD QUANTITY DESIRED.  THEN ADD SHIPPING, INSURANCE IF DESIRED, AND PAYPAL FEES IF NECESSARY (SEE BELOW).

I WILL USE FLAT RATE SHIPPING FOR ORDERS WITHIN THE US.  
15 OR LESS KITS                     $5.00
16 OR MORE KITS                     $9.00

INSURANCE IS UP TO YOU.  ACTUAL USPS COSTS.
UP TO $50.00                        $1.35
$50.01-$100                         $2.30
$100.01-$200                        $3.35
$200.01-$300                        $4.40
$300.01-$400                        $5.45

IF USING PAYPAL PLEASE ADD 2.9% + $0.30 TO YOUR TOTAL.
I WILL ALSO ACCEPT PERSONAL CHECKS OR MONEY ORDERS.  ORDER WILL BE PLACED WHEN ALL MONEY COLLECTED AND CLEARED.
I WILL ALSO DO INTERNATIONAL ORDERS.  LET ME KNOW BEST WAY TO SHIP AND ACTUAL SHIPPING COSTS TO BE PAID BY YOU.

THE FLAT RATE SHIPPING COSTS ABOVE ARE SLIGHTLY HIGHER THAN USPS RATES.  I DID THAT TO COVER SHIPPING TO ME WITH INSURANCE.  IF THERE IS ANY LEFTOVER MONEY IT WILL GO BACK TO THE IAP IN DONATION FORM. AS MENTIONED ABOVE THIS IS MY FIRST GROUP BUY SO WORK WITH ME.  IF I MISSED ANYTHING LET ME KNOW.

CHRIS


----------



## Chuck Key (Dec 28, 2006)

BHW-326 CHROME ROLLERBALL $6.50 X 10   65.00
Shipping                                5.00
Paypal fee  2.03 + .30                  2.33

Total                                 $72.33


Please confirm total and send PayPal information

Thanks
Chuckie


----------



## woodpens (Dec 28, 2006)

(5) BHW-321 GOLD TITANIUM ROLLERBALL $10.60 ($53.00)
(5) BHW-322 PLATINUM ROLLERBALL $11.85 ($59.25)
SHIPPING 15 OR LESS KITS $5.00
Subtotal $117.25
PayPal Fees $3.70
Total $120.95

PayPal will be sent when I know your address.


----------



## GaryMGg (Dec 28, 2006)

Here's my little order:

1 - BHW-321 GOLD TITANIUM ROLLERBALL $10.60
2 - BHW-323 BLK TITANIUM ROLLERBALL $10.60
1 - BHW-324 SATIN NICKEL ROLLERBALL $6.50
1 - BHW-325 STERLING SIL ROLLERBALL $10.05
1 - BHW-327 BRIGHT COPPER ROLLERBALL $10.05

1 - 19A BUSHINGS  $6.00
4 - BHWT-514 EXTRA TUBES $0.55
1 - 15/32 DRILL BIT $9.99
1 - 25/64 DRILL BIT $7.25

Subtotal $83.84

1 - Mailing 15 OR LESS KITS $5.00

1 - Insurance $50.01-$100 $2.30

Total: $91.14

Please double check my math, and post or send your mailing address.
I will send you a personal check for the total amount.

Note: Check mailed Dec. 2006.

Thanks,
Gary


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi Chris, I'd like:
2 -BHW-322 PLATINUM ROLLERBALL $11.85 (23.70)
2 - BHW-331 GOLD TITANIUM FOUNTAIN $15.20 (30.40)
2 - BHW-325 STERLING SIL ROLLERBALL $10.05 (20.10)
2 - BHW-335 STERLING SIL FOUNTAIN $15.90 (31.80)
1 - 19A BUSHINGS $6.00 (6.00)
3 - BHWT-514 EXTRA TUBES $0.55 (1.65)
Sub-total $113.26
Shipping  $5.00

Total $118.65.
Please email your address I will send check. Thank you for doing this group buy.

jim
IAP=jim15


----------



## LanceD (Dec 28, 2006)

My order is as follows.


BHW-321 GOLD TITANIUM ROLLERBALL    $10.60    3 = 31.80
BHW-323 BLK TITANIUM ROLLERBALL     $10.60    5 = 53.00


BHW-331 GOLD TITANIUM FOUNTAIN      $15.20    3 = 45.60
BHW-333 BLK TITANIUM FOUNTAIN       $15.20    5 = 76.00
BHW-336 CHROME FOUNTAIN             $11.20    4 = 44.80

Kit Total =  251.20
Shipping  =  9.00
Ins.      =  4.40
PP Fees   =  7.58

Total     =  272.18


----------



## Orgtech (Dec 28, 2006)

I would like the following


BHW-323 BLK TITANIUM ROLLERBALL $10.60     2   $21.20
BHW-324 SATIN NICKEL ROLLERBALL $6.50        5   $32.50
BHW-326 CHROME ROLLERBALL $6.50                5   $32.50
BHW-327 BRIGHT COPPER ROLLERBALL $10.05   3   $30.15

    Sub Total                                                           $116.35
Shipping                                                                $    5.00
Ins       $100                                                          $    2.30
    Order subtotal                                                   $123.65
Paypal                                                                    $    3.89
Order Total                                                            $127.54

Verify and send me Paypal info. Thanks


----------



## jjenk02 (Dec 28, 2006)

Chris, here is my order:
   BHW-323 BLK TITANIUM  ROLLERBALL    $10.60  (1) =  10.60
   BHW-326 CHROME        ROLLERBALL    $6.50   (10)=  65.00
   BHW-327 BRIGHT COPPER ROLLERBALL    $10.05   (5)=  50.25

   BHW-336 CHROME        FOUNTAIN      $11.20   (2)=  22.40
   BHW-337 BRIGHT COPPER FOUNTAIN      $13.60   (2)=  27.20

   19A          BUSHINGS               $6.00    (1)=   6.00
   BHWT-514     EXTRA TUBES            $0.55   (10)=   5.50
   Shipping      16 OR MORE KITS                     $9.00
INSURANCE        $100.01-$200                        $3.35
PayPal ADD 2.9% + $0.30 TO YOUR TOTAL.                6.08

                                     TOTAL         $205.38

Check my math and send me a paypal address or invoice.

Thanks


----------



## LEAP (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi I would like the following:

6-BHW-320 UPGRADE GOLD ROLLERBALL $6.50
6-BHW-324 SATIN NICKEL ROLLERBALL $6.50

2-BHW-330 UPGRADE GOLD FOUNTAIN $11.20

1-19A BUSHINGS $6.00
1-15/32 DRILL BIT $9.99
1-25/64 DRILL BIT $7.25

Total kit $ = 97.54
Paypal=        3.14   

Grand Total= 100.68
Pleae check the numbers and send paypal info. Thanks for all your hard work.
Phil


----------



## imagine (Dec 28, 2006)

Here is my order,

 (5)BHW-326 CHROME ROLLERBALL $6.50 ($32.50)
 (2)BHW-323 BLK TITANIUM ROLLERBALL $10.60 ($21.20)
 (1)BHW-327 BRIGHT COPPER ROLLERBALL $10.05
  19A BUSHINGS $6.00

  15 OR LESS KITS $5.00
  PAYPAL $2.47
  Total 82.22

  Verify and send paypal info. Thanks


----------



## arioux (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi Chris,

For international shipping, you also have flat rate envelope, it will make you life a lot easier.
Here is the link:
http://pe.usps.com/text/pub51/51tblb_001.html

I'll post my order shortly, have to negociate with LOML[^]

Alfred


----------



## rcarman (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi Chris:
Thanks for taking the orders.  Here is mine:
2 BHW-321 @ 10.60 = 21.20
1 BHW-323 @ 10.60 = 21.20
1 BHW-331 @ 15.20 = 15.20
3 tubes @ .55     =  1.65
shiping           =  5.00
Paypal            =  2.16

Total             = 66.41
Thanks again and please contact me with the paypal info.


----------



## BigRob777 (Dec 28, 2006)

Chris,
Here's my order.  I don't generally sell pens, so this is big for me.
2 }BHW-322 PLATINUM ROLLERBALL $11.85 = $23.70
1 }BHW-323 BLK TITANIUM ROLLERBALL $10.60 = $10.60
1 }BHW-325 STERLING SIL ROLLERBALL $10.05 = $10.05
5 }BHW-326 CHROME ROLLERBALL $6.50 = $32.50
6 }BHWT-514 EXTRA TUBES $0.55 = $3.30
Shipping $5.00
Sub total = $85.15
Paypal $2.47
Total = $87.62

Thank you.  What's your paypal account?  If you're sending paypal bills, mine's figuredwoods@yahoo.com


----------



## BigRob777 (Dec 28, 2006)

Chris,
You might want to find out about out-of-country paypal fees.  I paid fifty cents to France.  I'd stay with flatrate envelopes (out of country) as much as possible, otherwise, you get into weighing, and using boxes.  Flatrate max is 4 pounds, to all of the countries that I ship to.  France, England, Scotland and Australia are $9.50, I believe.

That's as much as I can help you.  I think that the additional paypal fee is for conversion rate, so it may be higher than fifty cents, with higher cost of goods.
Rob

BTW, thanks so much for doing this.  It's a real headache, I'm sure, but we all appreciate your efforts.


----------



## kenwc (Dec 29, 2006)

(5)BHW-321 GOLD TITANIUM ROLLERBALL $10.60	 $10.60 	 $53 
(5)BHW-322 PLATINUM ROLLERBALL $11.85	 $11.85 	 $59 
(1)BHW-327 BRIGHT COPPER ROLLERBALL $10.05	 $10.05 	 $10 
		11	 $122 
		Pay Pal Fee 2.9% + .30	 $3.85 
		Shipping	 $3.35 
		Total	 $129


----------



## kenwc (Dec 29, 2006)

(5) BHW-321 GOLD TITANIUM ROLLERBALL = $ 53.00
(5) BHW-322 PLATINUM ROLLERBALL      = $ 59.00 
(1) BHW-327 BRIGHT COPPER ROLLERBALL = $ 10.05 
                           Sub-Total = $122.00 
              Pay Pal Fee 2.9% + .30 = $ 3.85 
                           Shipping  = $ 3.35 
                              Total  = $129.00

Please send paypal to "traderman04@yahoo.com"

Thanks


----------



## keithz (Dec 29, 2006)

Put me down for the following:
1 - BHW-321 GOLD TITANIUM ROLLERBALL $10.60  $10.60
1 - BHW-323 BLK TITANIUM ROLLERBALL $10.60    10.60
1 - BHW-326 CHROME ROLLERBALL $6.50            6.50
1 - 19A BUSHINGS $6.00                         6.00
2 - BHWT-514 EXTRA TUBES $0.55                 1.10
Subtotal                                     $34.80
Total with PayPal fees                       $36.11

Please double-check and email PayPal info.

Thanks,
keithz


----------



## mariner (Dec 29, 2006)

Please add these to the order.

(3) BHW-321 GOLD TITANIUM ROLLERBALL $10.60 = $31.80
(3) BHW-322 PLATINUM ROLLERBALL $11.85 = $35.55
(3) BHW-323 BLK TITANIUM ROLLERBALL $10.60 = $31.80
(3) BHW-325 STERLING SIL ROLLERBALL $10.05 = $30.15
(1) 19A BUSHINGS $6.00 = $6.00

Subtotal = $135.30
Shipping = $5.00
PayPal fees = $4.47
Insurance = $3.35
Total = $148.12

Payment to be made via PayPal.

Thank you.


----------



## George7 (Dec 29, 2006)

BHW-321 GOLD TITANIUM ROLLERBALL $10.60 6 = 63.60
BHW-323 BLK TITANIUM ROLLERBALL $10.60  2 = 21.20
BHW-325 STERLING SIL ROLLERBALL $10.05  2 = 20.10
BHW-327 BRIGHT COPPER ROLLERBALL $10.05 2 = 21.10
BHW-331 GOLD TITANIUM FOUNTAIN $15.20   2 = 30.40

19A BUSHINGS $6.00                      1 = 6.00
BHWT-514 EXTRA TUBES $0.55              5 = 2.75

shipping 15 OR LESS KITS $5.00            = 5.00

INSURANCE $100.01-$200 $3.35              = 3.35

PAYPAL PLEASE ADD 2.9% + $0.30            = 5.31  

Total                                     = 177.81 

Please send PayPal inormation, and thank you for doing this.


----------



## Goldsbed (Dec 30, 2006)

(3) BHW-320 UPGRADE GOLD ROLLERBALL $6.50
(3) BHW-326 CHROME ROLLERBALL $6.50
(2) BHW-327 BRIGHT COPPER ROLLERBALL $10.05
(4) BHWT-514 EXTRA TUBES $0.55

Shipping 15 OR LESS KITS $5.00
SubTotal = $66.30
PAYPAL 2.9% + $0.30 = $2.22
Total = $68.52


Please send PayPal info, Thanks


----------



## Kemosabe62 (Dec 30, 2006)

BHW-321 GOLD TITANIUM ROLLERBALL $10.60 - 2
BHW-322 PLATINUM ROLLERBALL $11.85 - 2
BHW-323 BLK TITANIUM ROLLERBALL $10.60 - 2



BHW-331 GOLD TITANIUM FOUNTAIN $15.20 - 1
BHW-332 PLATINUM FOUNTAIN $15.60 - 1
BHW-333 BLK TITANIUM FOUNTAIN $15.20 - 1


19A BUSHINGS $6.00 - 2
BHWT-514 EXTRA TUBES $0.55 - 1

Shipping 5.00
Ins. 3.35
Pay-Pal+ .30 = 4.19
Total = 138.29

Please send PayPal info. Thanks!


----------



## wildphoto (Dec 30, 2006)

BHW-321 GOLD TITANIUM ROLLERBALL $10.60---5

Shipping---5.00

Paypal-----2.00

Total= 60.00

Please send Paypal info.

Jack


----------



## Boss302 (Dec 30, 2006)

10 - BHW-326 CHROME ROLLERBALL $6.50 = 65.00
5 - BHW-336 CHROME FOUNTAIN $11.20 = 56.00
10 - BHWT-514 EXTRA TUBES $0.55 = 5.50
Shipping = 5.00
Paypal fee + .30 = 4.11
TOTAL = 135.61

Please send PayPal invoice to 26-c@sbcglobal.net

Thanks for taking the time and effort to organize this buy.

Pat


----------



## DLC (Dec 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cd18524_
> <br />OK folks here we go.
> 
> Thanks for setting this up.
> ...


----------



## mrplace (Dec 31, 2006)

10 - BHW-320 UPGRADE GOLD ROLLERBALL $6.50 = $65.00
10 - BHW-326 CHROME ROLLERBALL $6.50 = $65.00
2 - BHW-330 UPGRADE GOLD FOUNTAIN $11.20 = $22.40
5 - BHWT-514 EXTRA TUBES $0.55 = $2.75

Shipping $9.00
Paypal $4.76 + $0.30
Total $168.91


----------



## clowman (Jan 1, 2007)

BHW-326 CHROME ROLLERBALL $6.50 X 5 = $32.50
 BHW-324 SATIN NICKEL ROLLERBALL $6.50 X 5 = 32.50
Shipping 5.00
Paypal fee 2.03 + .30  = 2.33

Total $72.33


Please confirm total and send PayPal information

Thanks


----------



## splinter99 (Jan 1, 2007)

Hello
Put me down for the following
3---BHW320..@6.50
3---BHW326..@6.50
1---BHW324..$6.50

3---BHWT-514 @0.55
insurance $1.35
shipping..$5.00
paypal  $1.85

total...$55.35


please double check my math and let me know so I can send you a paypal

Thanks
Harold


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 2, 2007)

BHW-321 GOLD TITANIUM ROLLERBALL $10.60                 2=$21.20
BHW-323 BLK TITANIUM ROLLERBALL $10.60                  2=$21.20
BHW-324 SATIN NICKEL ROLLERBALL $6.50                   3=$19.50
BHW-326 CHROME ROLLERBALL $6.50                         6=$39.00
BHW-327 BRIGHT COPPER ROLLERBALL $10.05                 2=$20.10
19A BUSHINGS $6.00                                      1=$ 6.00
BHWT-514 EXTRA TUBES $0.55                              5=$ 2.75
Mailing 15 OR LESS KITS $5.00                           1=$ 5.00
                                               Sub total=$134.75


                                                   Total=$134.75
Chris e mail me your address and I will send you American Express Travelers Cks. If this is ok with you and we have the time if not I can pay pal you


----------



## Jerryconn (Jan 3, 2007)

Chris,
Please put me down for the following:
BHW-321 GOLD TITANIUM ROLLERBALL $10.60 X 2 = 21.20
BHW-322 PLATINUM ROLLERBALL $11.85 X 2 = 23.70
BHW-323 BLK TITANIUM ROLLERBALL $10.60 X 2 = 21.20
BHW-324 SATIN NICKEL ROLLERBALL $6.50 X 1 = 6.50
BHW-325 STERLING SIL ROLLERBALL $10.05 X 1 = 10.05
BHW-326 CHROME ROLLERBALL $6.50 X 2 = 13.00
BHW-327 BRIGHT COPPER ROLLERBALL $10.05 X 1 = 10.05
BHW-331 GOLD TITANIUM FOUNTAIN $15.20 X 1 = 15.20
BHW-332 PLATINUM FOUNTAIN $15.60 X 1 = 15.60
If my math is correct that should total 13 kits for $136.50
Shipping = $5.00
Insurance = $2.30
Paypal = $4.47

For a grand total of $148.27
Please check my math to insure I am correct and send me your paypal info.

Thanks for putting this together Chris.


----------



## bradbn4 (Jan 3, 2007)

Number_______________________________________________Total
1________BHW-321 GOLD TITANIUM ROLLERBALL $10.60====$10.60
5________BHW-323 BLK TITANIUM ROLLERBALL $10.60======$53.00
10_______BHW-324 SATIN NICKEL ROLLERBALL $6.50=======$65.00
10_______BHW-326 CHROME ROLLERBALL $6.50===========$65.00
5________BHW-327 BRIGHT COPPER ROLLERBALL $10.05====$50.25


Cost of pens_____243.85
Cost of Shipping____9.00
Cost of Insurance___4.40

Subtotal____257.25
paypal_______7.76_____(257.25*.029)+.30

265.01 Total

I tried to get this a bit more readable - like all the others, check my math & send me the paypal info

Bradbn4


----------



## gerryr (Jan 3, 2007)

BHW-321 GOLD TITANIUM ROLLERBALL $10.60 x 2 = 21.20
BHW-322 PLATINUM ROLLERBALL $11.85 x 2 = 23.70
BHW-323 BLK TITANIUM ROLLERBALL $10.60 x 2 = 21.20
BHW-324 SATIN NICKEL ROLLERBALL $6.50 x 2 = 13.00
BHW-326 CHROME ROLLERBALL $6.50 x 2 = 13.00
BHW-327 BRIGHT COPPER ROLLERBALL $10.05 x 2 = 20.10

BHW-331 GOLD TITANIUM FOUNTAIN $15.20 x 2 =30.40
BHW-332 PLATINUM FOUNTAIN $15.60 x 2 = 31.20
BHW-333 BLK TITANIUM FOUNTAIN $15.20 x 1 = 15.20
BHW-334 SATIN NICKEL FOUNTAIN $12.05 x 1 = 12.05
BHW-336 CHROME FOUNTAIN $11.20 x 1 = 11.20
BHW-337 BRIGHT COPPER FOUNTAIN $13.60 x 1 = 13.60

SUBTOTAL = $225.85
PayPal   = 8.00
Shipping = 9.00
Insurance = 4.40

TOTAL = $247.25

Let me know the paypal info.


----------



## jssmith3 (Jan 3, 2007)

(5)BHW-326 CHROME ROLLERBALL $6.50 = $32.50
 (3)BHW-323 BLK TITANIUM ROLLERBALL $10.60 = $31.80
 (1)BHW-331 GOLD TITANIUM FOUNTAIN $15.20 = $15.20
total = $79.50
shipping $5.00
Paypal $2.61
total $87.11

thank you and please send me paypal info.
Have a great evening.
Janet


----------



## airrat (Jan 4, 2007)

(6) BHW-320 UPGRADE GOLD ROLLERBALL =  $39.00
 (2) BHW-321 GOLD TITANIUM ROLLERBALL = $21.20
 (3) BHW-326 CHROME ROLLERBALL =        $19.50
 (1)  BHW-325 STERLING SIL ROLLERBALL = $10.60

  Sub-total                             $90.30
  Pay pal fees                            2.92
  Shipping                                5.00
  TOTAL                                  $98.02

Please send me paypal info.
Thanks
Tom


----------



## blodal (Jan 4, 2007)

(2) BHW-321 GOLD TITANIUM ROLLERBALL $10.60 = 21.20
(2) BHW-322 PLATINUM ROLLERBALL $11.85 = 23.70
(5) BHW-323 BLK TITANIUM ROLLERBALL $10.60 = 53.00

Sub Total 97.90

Shipping   5.00
Insurance   2.30
PayPal      3.14

Total $108.34


Send PM with PayPal info.

Thanks


----------



## kevin_f (Jan 4, 2007)

BHW-321 GOLD TITANIUM ROLLERBALL $10.60 x 2 = 21.20
BHW-322 PLATINUM ROLLERBALL $11.85 x 2 = 23.70
BHW-323 BLK TITANIUM ROLLERBALL $10.60 x 1 = 10.60
BHW-326 CHROME ROLLERBALL $6.50 x 1 = 6.50
BHW-327 BRIGHT COPPER ROLLERBALL $10.05 x 1 = 10.05
BHW-331 GOLD TITANIUM FOUNTAIN $15.20 x 1 = 15.20
BHW-332 PLATINUM FOUNTAIN $15.60 x 2 = 31.20

SUBTOTAL = $118.45
PayPal = 3.88
Shipping = 5.00

TOTAL = $127.33

Let me know the paypal info.

Thanks,

Kevin


----------



## Jerryconn (Jan 4, 2007)

Chris,
Just curious, are you waiting to send paypal info until after the grup buy closes?


----------



## cd18524 (Jan 4, 2007)

Jerry - email sent.  Sorry.

Chris


----------



## DocStram (Jan 4, 2007)

Here's my order:

2 - BHW-321 GOLD TITANIUM ROLLERBALL $10.60
1 - BHW-322 PLATINUM ROLLERBALL $11.85
1 - BHW-323 BLK TITANIUM ROLLERBALL $10.60
2 - BHW-324 SATIN NICKEL ROLLERBALL $6.50
2 - BHW-326 CHROME ROLLERBALL $6.50
3 - BHW-327 BRIGHT COPPER ROLLERBALL $10.05

1 - BHW-332 PLATINUM FOUNTAIN $15.60

1 -  19A BUSHINGS $6.00

Subtotal =  $121.32
2.9%     =     3.51
                .30
Total    =  $125.13

Send your PP info and I'll make payment.
Thanks for doing this. We all appreciate it!


----------



## kevin_f (Jan 4, 2007)

Chris, paypal sent.

Kevin


----------



## johnnycnc (Jan 4, 2007)

Here is my order;Thanks for running this buy!

(7)x BHW-326 CHROME ROLLERBALL $6.50 =45.50
(2)x BHW-320 UPGRADE GOLD ROLLERBALL $6.50 =13.00
(2)x BHW-325 STERLING SIL ROLLERBALL $10.05 =20.10
(1)x BHW-336 CHROME FOUNTAIN $11.20 =11.20
(5)x BHWT-514 EXTRA TUBES $0.55 =2.75

subtotal =92.55
insurance =2.30
shipping 15 OR LESS KITS =$5.00
running total =99.85
PAYPAL(.029x99.85)=2.90+0.30 =3.20 
grand total 99.85+3.20=103.05
please check math, send PP info,I will pay up!


----------



## Jerryconn (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cd18524_
> <br />Jerry - email sent.  Sorry.
> 
> Chris



Chris,
No problem, paypal has been sent.


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Jan 5, 2007)

Does anyone know if insurance is available for flat rate envelopes to Canada? I think I read somewhere on the forum that it's not.


----------



## DCBluesman (Jan 5, 2007)

It's not, George.  For insurance it should go by Global Air Parcel or Global Air Letter mail (depending on size and weight).  To get the details, go to http://www.usps.com/global/globalairmail.htm .


----------



## jodoidg (Jan 5, 2007)

Chris, Thanks for doing this buy.  I would like the following:

5 - BHW-321 GOLD TITANIUM ROLLERBALL $10.60
5 - BHW-322 PLATINUM ROLLERBALL $11.85
5 - BHW-323 BLK TITANIUM ROLLERBALL $10.60
5 - BHW-325 STERLING SIL ROLLERBALL $10.05
2 - 19A BUSHINGS $6.00
5 - BHWT-514 EXTRA TUBES $0.55
1 - 15/32 DRILL BIT $9.99
1 - 25/64 DRILL BIT $7.25

Shipping $9.00
Paypal $7.74
Total $264.23

If you agree with the total please send Payapl address.

Thanks again,
John


----------



## jthompson1995 (Jan 5, 2007)

Thanks for doing this.  I'd like to order:

2 - BHW-321 GOLD TITANIUM ROLLERBALL = 21.20
2 - BHW-322 PLATINUM ROLLERBALL = 23.70
2 - BHW-323 BLK TITANIUM ROLLERBALL = 21.20
3 - BHW-327 BRIGHT COPPER ROLLERBALL = 30.15

2 - BHW-331 GOLD TITANIUM FOUNTAIN = 30.40
2 - BHW-332 PLATINUM FOUNTAIN = 31.20
2 - BHW-333 BLK TITANIUM FOUNTAIN = 30.40

10 - BHWT-514 EXTRA TUBES = 5.50

Sub-Total = $193.75 
Shipping = $ 5.00 
Pay Pal Fee 2.9% + .30 = $ 6.06
Total = $204.81

Please let me know if I made any errors and I'll send paypal soon.  Thanks again.


----------



## wudwrkr (Jan 5, 2007)

4 - BHW-321 GOLD TITANIUM ROLLERBALL $10.60 = 42.40
 2 - BHW-323 BLK TITANIUM ROLLERBALL $10.60  = 21.20
 3 - BHW-324 SATIN NICKEL ROLLERBALL $6.50   = 19.50
 2 - BHW-325 STERLING SIL ROLLERBALL $10.05  = 20.10
 4 - BHW-326 CHROME ROLLERBALL $6.50         = 26.00

SubTotal = 129.20
Shipping =   5.00
Insurance=   3.35
PayPal   =   4.29

Total    =  $141.84

Please send a Paypal invoice to dave AT pentreasures DOT com, or send PayPal info.

Thanks!


----------



## Woodlvr (Jan 5, 2007)

(3) BHW-323 BLK TITANIUM ROLLERBALL= $31.80
(1) 19A BUSHINGS= $6.00
(3) BHW-324 SATIN NICKEL ROLLERBALL= $19.50
(1) BHW-327 BRIGHT COPPER ROLLERBALL = $ 10.05 
(2) BHW-322 PLATINUM ROLLERBALL = $23.70 
 Sub-Total=$91.05
 PayPal Fee 2.9%+ .30=  $2.94
 Shipping = $5.00
 Ins. = $3.35
 Total= $102.34

Please PM me with Paypal invoice. Thank you.  
Mike


----------



## tnhickoryknot (Jan 5, 2007)

BHW-320 UPGRADE GOLD ROLLERBALL $6.50 Qty=5
BHW-326 CHROME ROLLERBALL $6.50 Qty=5

Total Kit Cost = $65.00
Shipping = $5.00
Paypal = $1.89 + .30 = $2.19
Grand Total = $72.19


----------



## clowman (Jan 10, 2007)

Will the out of stock kits be back ordered and mailed separately?  Or will orders that have the out of stock kits be held and mailed when they arrive?  Or will they just not be ordered at all?

Sorry.. so many questions.. my head hurts..


----------



## cd18524 (Jan 10, 2007)

Arizona Silhouette is shipping out all of the kits except the chrome rollerballs and the extra tubes.  BB said he is expecting to receive the chrome kits and the extra tubes the last week of Jan or the first week of Feb.  When he receives them he will immediately ship them to me.  My intention is to fill and ship all orders that don't contain the above two mentioned items.  When I receive the second shipment from AS, I will then ship out the rest of the orders.  If someone who has an order containing chrome kits and/or extra tubes wants their partial order, that is fine, they will just have to pick up the second shipping fee.  I hope this is OK with everyone.

Chris


----------



## clowman (Jan 10, 2007)

Suits me just fine.  Thanks Chris.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 10, 2007)

No problem, just ship the whole order when you have it as I'm not in any rush





> _Originally posted by cd18524_
> <br />Arizona Silhouette is shipping out all of the kits except the chrome rollerballs and the extra tubes.  BB said he is expecting to receive the chrome kits and the extra tubes the last week of Jan or the first week of Feb.  When he receives them he will immediately ship them to me.  My intention is to fill and ship all orders that don't contain the above two mentioned items.  When I receive the second shipment from AS, I will then ship out the rest of the orders.  If someone who has an order containing chrome kits and/or extra tubes wants their partial order, that is fine, they will just have to pick up the second shipping fee.  I hope this is OK with everyone.
> 
> Chris


----------



## DocStram (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cd18524_
> <br />Arizona Silhouette is shipping out all of the kits except the chrome rollerballs and the extra tubes.  BB said he is expecting to receive the chrome kits and the extra tubes the last week of Jan or the first week of Feb.  When he receives them he will immediately ship them to me.  My intention is to fill and ship all orders that don't contain the above two mentioned items.  When I receive the second shipment from AS, I will then ship out the rest of the orders.  If someone who has an order containing chrome kits and/or extra tubes wants their partial order, that is fine, they will just have to pick up the second shipping fee.  I hope this is OK with everyone.
> 
> Chris


Chris,
I'm one of the people who ordered chrome. I have some orders to fill for customers.  I'll need you to send my stuff in two shipments. Let me know how much extra to send. 
Thanks


----------



## keithz (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cd18524_
> <br />Arizona Silhouette is shipping out all of the kits except the chrome rollerballs and the extra tubes.  BB said he is expecting to receive the chrome kits and the extra tubes the last week of Jan or the first week of Feb.  When he receives them he will immediately ship them to me.  My intention is to fill and ship all orders that don't contain the above two mentioned items.  When I receive the second shipment from AS, I will then ship out the rest of the orders.  If someone who has an order containing chrome kits and/or extra tubes wants their partial order, that is fine, they will just have to pick up the second shipping fee.  I hope this is OK with everyone.
> 
> Chris



Chris,

My order is small.  I only ordered 3 kits (1 chrome), bushings, and two sets of tubes.  Since the chrome rollerball kit and the tubes are backordered, I would have no problem waiting for all items to be available before you ship them to me.  Seems silly to pay for shipping twice.

keith


----------



## airrat (Jan 11, 2007)

waiting over a month for him to get kits in?  Sounds like he was not ready for a group buy.  I wonder if it would have been better to order them directly from the manufacturer. 

Thanks for the update Chris.  Let us know when you get the chrome kits.


----------



## GaryMGg (Jan 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cd18524_
> <br />...My intention is to fill and ship all orders that don't contain [backordered] items....
> Chris


Please check your mail, I sent a PM. []

- G -


----------



## jjenk02 (Jan 21, 2007)

Chris, any updates?


----------



## cd18524 (Jan 22, 2007)

Sorry for the lack of updates.  There just really have been any.  We closed the buy on the fifth.  All money was collected and cleared by the 12th.  Cashiers check was obtained and mailed to AS on Saturday the 13th.  He received the check at the end of the next week (MLK day slowed it down a day).  He has shipped a box via UPS ground which I am expecting to arrive sometime this week.

Chris


----------



## jjenk02 (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks for the update


----------



## GaryMGg (Feb 1, 2007)

Chris,
My order arrived today with everything in perfect order.
Thanks for all the time and effort you put into this to
make it happen.
- G -


----------



## LEAP (Feb 1, 2007)

Got my barons, can't thanks you enough. Now to find the time to turn some wood.


----------



## Woodlvr (Feb 1, 2007)

My order arrived today also.  Thank you Chris for your hard work.

Mike


----------



## Kemosabe62 (Feb 1, 2007)

Most appreciative Chris. Received today and all in order. By the way these will be my first "high dollar" kits.


----------



## Jim15 (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi Chris,
   Received my kits today. Thanks again for doing the group buy.


----------



## kevin_f (Feb 2, 2007)

Got my order in the mail yesterday.  This is the first time I have ordered fountain pen kits and already have two spoken for.

Thanks for doing this,

Kevin


----------



## kenwc (Feb 2, 2007)

Chris...received mine today and all is in order.  Thank you for facilitating the buy.


----------



## DocStram (Feb 3, 2007)

Thanks, Chris ... got it!


----------



## tnhickoryknot (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi Chris,
Any updates on the rest of the kits.  Thanks for arranging this.


----------



## Boss302 (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi Chris:  If something can't be resolved soon on the back ordered items, can you just refund my PayPal payment?  Sometimes things happen where it's nobody's fault but circumstances prevent completion of the deal.  I appreciate your efforts in volunteering to put this together.  Luck just doesn't seem to be with some of us on this purchase.

Thanks

Pat Camara


----------



## Poppy (Feb 7, 2007)

Chris and all who are in on Chris's buy I received a E-M from BB yesterday to which he says the chrome Baron's will in around the 16 Feb.

Dont know about the rest of you but I'm begining to run short on patience.

BTW I'm not in on the buy just passing along the info for what its worth.


----------



## cd18524 (Feb 7, 2007)

I am still waiting for the backordered kits.  If you don't want to wait anymore let me know and I will refund your money.  

Chris


----------



## Boss302 (Feb 7, 2007)

Please send a refund.

Thanks

Pat Camara
26-c@sbcglobal.net


----------



## jjenk02 (Feb 7, 2007)

What is the latest info from BB?


----------



## cd18524 (Feb 7, 2007)

No news from BB.  He told me he would notify me as soon as the kits came in.  I am not going to bug him.  He will let me know when they are here.  That is the best I can do.  If you don't want to wait I will refund the difference and ship out what you have.
I wish this would have gone quicker but it is out of my hands.  I can not make the kits appear.  I can only relay what I am told.  

Chris


----------



## jjenk02 (Feb 7, 2007)

No, I'm willing to wait, I was just curious as to what the latest info was from BB.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 7, 2007)

Chris, thanks for the update and the email, as I told you just wanted a timeline and now that I know no biggie. I know it was out of your control and you are to be praised for all your effort.


----------



## Jerryconn (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks for the update Chris


----------



## George7 (Feb 26, 2007)

The kits arrived here (Ohio) in good condition today. Thank you very much for doing this group buy.


----------



## jjenk02 (Feb 26, 2007)

Chris, I received my order today, thanks for doing this.


----------



## tnhickoryknot (Feb 26, 2007)

Chris, Received my order today, everything is in perfect condition.  Thanks for all your work taking care of this buy.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 26, 2007)

Chris recived today all looks good. Again thank you!


----------



## Jerryconn (Feb 27, 2007)

Chris,
I got mine today, Thanks for putting this together and the work you put in to it.


----------



## gerryr (Feb 27, 2007)

Got mine yesterday.  Thanks for doing this.


----------



## jthompson1995 (Feb 27, 2007)

I got mine yesterday, too.  Thanks.


----------



## bradbn4 (Feb 27, 2007)

Every thing looks good to me, thanks!

Bradbn4 - Still having fun in Colorado


----------



## johnnycnc (Mar 1, 2007)

Got mine.Thanks for your efforts[]


----------



## jssmith3 (Mar 3, 2007)

I got mine, thank you so much for doing this for us.
Janet


----------

